# 29.5 outlaws or 30 silverbacks?



## filthyredneck

Hi guys, i'm having a bit of a dilemma here....i've been riding an 07 Brute 650 straight axle with 28" Outlaws. Recently bought an 08 Brute 750 and am wanting bigger tires than what i currently have...29.5 Outlaws or 30 Silverbacks. I do a pretty equal amount of water and mud/trail riding and have been happy with my outlaws in the past but cant decide if maybe i should get the silverbacks instead? I already have a set of 14" Nuke wheels currently with 27" Swamplites & I have a set of SS wheels with 27" Outlaws...... I have both rim sizes so its easy to go either direction with my tires i just need a little input about other peoples experiences with the two. Once i purchase a new set....whichever set of rims i dont use as well as both sets of tires that i currently have will be for sale or trade for something i dont have....like maybe a real nice radio for my 750. PM me with your ideas or if interested in my tires....cant really ship them so its better for you to local. I live in Dayton, Tx. Thanks


----------



## derk

I think you'll be happy with either. I've had both myself and i love my 30" backs.


----------



## Polaris425

If you ride a lot of sloppy soupy mud or swampy area's I'd say stick with outlaws.

If you ride a lot of places that have good hard bottoms then go silverbacks.


----------



## Guarino113

i just got some 29.5s a couple weeks ago. i havent been through too much with them yet but i love them. never had backs but i think they look better.


----------



## Bootlegger

Both will do fine... Th Outlaws do seem to wear better IMO. I prefer the Silverbacks though...they pull just as good as Outlaws. It's really up to you. Tires that Size I just wish they made 29.5's x 14's


----------



## walker

well it will save you some money since you already have a set of 14 in rims to buy the 30 backs.....


----------



## Guarino113

i think he said he has both rim sizes


----------



## filthyredneck

thanks guys...sorry ive been away from the computer for awhile but yeah i ended up selling both sets of wheels and tires that I had and bought some nicer SS wheels and 29.5s....love them


----------



## meangreen360

Bootlegger said:


> Both will do fine... Th Outlaws do seem to wear better IMO. I prefer the Silverbacks though...they pull just as good as Outlaws. It's really up to you. Tires that Size I just wish they made 29.5's x 14's


 x2 boot


----------



## drtj

Which ones have a deeper tread brand new?


----------



## derk

I think the tread depth is pretty close on the 29.5 laws and 30 backs. Very little difference if i remember right.


----------



## hudsonmicah

They are also making the 30" backs now for a 12" rim


----------



## monsterbrute750

Truthfully,I don't run either tire.My friend runs the Silverbacks on his Brute.Although he loves the tire,his bike is starting to show the wear from running them.


----------



## jrpro130

I like both, the 30's have a little edge in the deep sticky mud with a bottom, but the laws have an edge in the water for sure. They paddle harder.


----------



## meangreen360

Go with the 29.5 laws. If you want to get stuck all the time get the silverbacks.lol Sorry silverback fans


----------



## monsterbrute750

Funny Shawn!!!!
Those Silverbacks are tearing up front diffs...Jorge's is already F'd up.....People been running Outlaws forever with no issues.


----------

